# yamahagamechanger.com



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just got this in my inbox...


















http://www.yamahagamechanger.com/

I've heard some buzz that Yamaha is doing something... Would love to see it for us "micro" guys!


----------



## verado (Jan 16, 2009)

Curious to see what theyve got!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll know more in a few weeks...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

so i'm thinking about some fresh power for the fin & feather :-? lets see whats instore for us


----------

